# Replacing key switch JD 5055E help



## Redrooster22 (Jan 22, 2019)

hello everyone, everybody calls me Siggy. 
I am from central Alabama. I have a issue with my JD tractor(farm tractor)5055E
well one day I was going to crank it to move some hay and the key just kept turning.
I got off tractor looked at key, turned it again and it just fell to pieces in my hand.
i am glad it didn't get to the swamp and that happen, whew, man that would have been stressful...Can anyone give me a idea if "I" can replace it. Note I am not really a mechanical guy but with a little guidance I probably can figure it out. If pictures of the actual location of the switch let me know and I'll get pictures posted. I'll have to get my grandson to use his smart phone, what hell is that!? my flip phone works well.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Welcome to the forum siggy! Does your ignition switch and key look like these?
https://www.greenpartstore.com/John-Deere-Ignition-Switch-LVA21501.html


----------



## Redrooster22 (Jan 22, 2019)

Thanks Pogobill.
yes the actual keys look the same and the switch is the same also.
i don't know how to get inside the cover to replace the switch.
I've Youtube it and did web search but nothing specific to my situation.


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

Reaching the key switch can be a real bear on certain models of the 5055E. If you are fortunate enough to have an open station version with the panel on the front of the console installed with four screws, it is as simple as pulling those screws on the corners of that panel, pulling the panel out and then removing the switch. 

If you have the cab version, there are clips behind the front panel that can be a pain to remove without pulling the two bolts on the firewall under the hood, and the two bottom bolts inside at the bottom and up under the cowl to pull the entire cowl out enough to get room to loosen the panel clips to get to the switch. 

I recommend you pick up the repair manual for your model if it is not intuitive as to how to get in behind the lower panel to reach that switch. You do not want to break the panel or cowl, as they are rather expensive to replace.


----------



## Redrooster22 (Jan 22, 2019)

Hey RC, thanks for the response.
Wow...that sound like a angry bear at that.
I will tomorrow get pictures of the dash area and post them so maybe you can see exactly what I have and if it going to be to much for me to tackle..


----------

